# Enjoy watching some frisbee and doggy dancing!



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday we visited the local dog park who had a ten year anniversay party. Thought you guys might like this!


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

That was fantastic! Thanks for sharing.

I think when the weather gets nice, I'll have to take a video of how my dog plays frisbee....haha.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in shock! That was simply amaaaaaaazing! Amazing how they can train dogs to do this stuff.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. Omg the end is hilarious! That's awesome!


----------

